# Suche AM/Enduro Bike oder Rahmen für kleine Lady mit geringer Überstandshöhe



## Ponch (3. September 2010)

Hallo, ich suche für meine Freundin (160cm groß) ein AM/Enduro Bike. Wichtig ist das es eben sehr klein und kompakt sein sollte und zudem über eine recht geringer Überstandshöhe verfügen soll.
Die Federung sollte schon sehr "plush" sein. Ich dachte so um ca. 14-16cm Federweg. Es soll damit auch ruhig mal in den Bikepark gehen können. Tourentauglichkeit soll aber dennoch gegeben sein.
Ob Komplettrad oder Rahmen ist relativ egal. Geld spielt in den ersten Überlegungen auch erstmal keine Rolle.
Habt ihr da vielleicht Tips? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2010)

Mein Frauchen ihr´s. Kona Minxy in XS, als Rahmenkit gekauft, Rest zusammengewürfelt. Bei ihren 157cm perfekt vom Standover, da ist sehr viel Platz zum mal Abspringen am Anfang . Fahren damit alles, von der Tour bis local DH.





Inzwischen hat sie sich noch eine KS950i gegönnt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (3. September 2010)

Schau mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468190


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2010)

Meins in Sonderanfertigung XS (= 38 cm Rahmenhöhe). Alutech Wildsau Enduro.

Da war es noch nicht ganz fertig, durfte aber schon mal probehalber raus.
Überstandshöhe mehr als ausreichend, habe ne Schrittlänge von 74 cm bei 1,61 cm Körpergröße.

Touren bis 100 km und 1200 HM gehen noch gut. Man ist halt bergauf nicht sonderlich schnell, dafür machts bergab mehr Spass.

Habe auch nur den Rahmen gekauft und den Rest zusammengewürfelt.


----------



## benn9411 (3. September 2010)

specialized pitch in s, hat ein stark abfallendes oberrohr und ist stabil, tourentauglich,hat eine bikepark freigabe und ist nicht allzu teuer.

mfg ben


----------



## Ponch (3. September 2010)

Danke für die ersten Vorschläge. Das Kona Minxy sowie das Alutech werden ihr sicher nicht gefallen. Evtl. aber das neue Alutech Fanes. Da muss ich mir mal die Geometrietabelle raussuchen.
Das Specialized Pitch hat eine Überstandshöhe von 74cm. Ist das nicht schon wieder relativ viel?
Kann man mit einem Specialized SX Trail eigentlich auch noch vernünftig Bergauf fahren wenn man es mit z.B. einer Hammerschmidt ausrüstet? Das sieht ja wirklich sehr klein und kompakt aus. Wobei das schon wieder 170mm Federweg hat, richtig? Das wäre eigentlich auch schon fast wieder zuviel des Guten.


----------



## powermac (3. September 2010)

Falls Nicolai in Frage kommt die bauen den Helius Am Rahmen auch als Asia Edition in XS. Hab dort letztens eine Zeichnung bekommen, könnt ich dir mal per Mail schicken, Sitzrohrlänge ist dort 355mm, Oberrohrlänge 550mm, Geometrie bei 160er Gabel 66,7Grad Lenk und 73,2Grad Sitzwinkel.

Gruß

Power


----------



## Ponch (3. September 2010)

Nicolai mag ich eigentlich nicht so gerne aber es geht ja nicht um mich. 
Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. September 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> Danke für die ersten Vorschläge. Das Kona Minxy sowie das Alutech werden ihr sicher nicht gefallen. Evtl. aber das neue Alutech Fanes. Da muss ich mir mal die Geometrietabelle raussuchen.
> Das Specialized Pitch hat eine Überstandshöhe von 74cm. Ist das nicht schon wieder relativ viel?
> Kann man mit einem Specialized SX Trail eigentlich auch noch vernünftig Bergauf fahren wenn man es mit z.B. einer Hammerschmidt ausrüstet? Das sieht ja wirklich sehr klein und kompakt aus. Wobei das schon wieder 170mm Federweg hat, richtig? Das wäre eigentlich auch schon fast wieder zuviel des Guten.



74cm ist schon viel. Ich bin 1,68 und nicht gerade mit langen Beinen gesegnet, ich kann über 74cm nicht bequem stehen. Vielleicht im Laden, aber wenn dann im Gelände mal das Vorderrad höher als das Hinterrad ist, no way! Da wird jeder Wurzeltrail zur Angststrecke.
Mein Steppi ist bequem, aber halt kein klassisches AM / Enduro.


----------

